# Looking for hedgehog sitter in Vermont



## whispy1990 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know it's a long-shot, being Vermont, but I am a college student and I will be leaving VT from Dec 17 to Jan. 11th. I have a few people I know that would be willing to take care of him here, but they have no experience with hedgehogs and I don't want to "make" them do it. Is there anyone in Vermont that would be willing to watch him? I would pay, provide all his required food and clean-up materials, ect.


----------

